# Where has the shrimp lab gone?



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

http://ebi-ken.blogspot.com/2012/02/nicole-le-of-shrimplab-usa-and-ebiken.html?m=1

I don't think she'll be repaying anyone.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I got my shrimp a while back, I won a RAOK and it took forever to get the shrimp---my wife stayed late at work waiting for Fed Ex several times because Nikki said they had been shipped. 

Sad deal, she had the makings of a good living from selling shrimp.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

I just read that blog and it's just sad what she did to alot of people.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

File a complaint with paypal. There is nothing this forum or its members can do to help you except lend moral support, sorry.


----------

